# Garlic bread?



## zoe08 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am planning to make Lasagna tomorrow night, and I want some garlic bread to go with it.  I would like to be able to buy the bread and then baste it with some kind of garlic mix or something.  What should I use to make the mix?  And how should I go about cooking it?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2006)

zoe08 said:
			
		

> I am planning to make Lasagna tomorrow night, and I want some garlic bread to go with it. I would like to be able to buy the bread and then baste it with some kind of garlic mix or something. What should I use to make the mix? And how should I go about cooking it?


zoe, 
when I make garlic bread for my family, I use french bread, sliced down the center the long way. I brush on a mixture of melted butter and crushed garlic cloves ( about 4 cloves), after brushing on the bread I sprinkle with parmeasn cheese and put uner the broiler to brown. Keep a close eye as the closer to the broiler unit the faster it browns..
kadesma


----------



## middie (Dec 1, 2006)

I use evoo and rub a clove of garlic on the bread after it's been toasted.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 1, 2006)

zoe08 said:
			
		

> I am planning to make Lasagna tomorrow night, and I want some garlic bread to go with it. I would like to be able to buy the bread and then baste it with some kind of garlic mix or something. What should I use to make the mix? And how should I go about cooking it?


 
I take a loaf of French bread and slice in half, then in half again. 

For the garlic butter mix: 

225 gms /1/2 lb butter, unsalted
10 - 12 cloves of garlic. Peeled and minced ( blitz them in the processor if you like)
1 handful of parsley (scientific description! Use as much as you like!!), finely chopped. 
1 tsp sea salt

Blend together the above ingredients until a smooth paste is formed. You can use this straight away, or roll it up in greaseproof paper and freeze. It lasts for ages. 

Heat your oven to "Grill" on high, and leave it for 20 minutes. 
Slather the French bread with the butter mixture, and grill until barely browned.


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2006)

Kim fixes our garlic bread, Kadesma, and he does it the same way as you do. That makes nice crispy bread.

Another method I like is to slice the loaf vertically, not quite all the way through, put pats of butter and a sprinkling of garlic in between the slices, wrap with foil and bake. This method gives you a nice soft, garlicy bread that really mops up the sauce.

We often use a large hoagie bun instead of a French loaf, as one of those is enough for the two of us. I buy them in packages of 4 and keep them in the freezer, so they're always on hand.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 2, 2006)

I do a mix of crushed garlic, chopped parsley, EVOO and salt and spread over slices of bread and then grill them in the ovenette.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2006)

zoe,

i do mine pretty much the same as kadesma. i like middie's bruschetta technique too.

but if you're not into or are afraid of using raw garlic and fresh parsley, try splitting an italian (semolina if you can get it) or french loaf, toast under the broiler, spread generously with butter, sprinkle with powdered garlic (not garlic salt), dried parsley flakes, and salt and pepper. wrap in foil to allow the flavors to unite.

also, i like to add a hint of dried oregano. if you want to get fancy, after making the garlic bread, top with mozzarella cheese, broil to melt the cheese, and serve with ramekins of tomato sauce for dipping.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

My garlic butter mix is soft butter, some evoo, salt, pepper, creamed fresh garlic, a little pesto.  I cut up the bread and spread the garlic butter mix like Daisy.  Wrapped tightly in foil, this can keep in the freezer indefinitely. 1-2 hours before use, take out of freezer and thaw to room temp.  Place in 350F oven for 15 min.  Open foil and let crisp in oven 5 more minutes.  Serve immediately in bread basket covered with cloth.  Each slice turns out crisp outside and soft and moist in the middle.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 2, 2006)

I do almost exactly as cliveb does, except I include some finely grated parmesean in the compound butter as well, and usually just throw it in a hot oven.  I'd probably grill it if I had one right next to me though! 

This is definetly a recipe I only make when I have people coming over, as I can easily eat an entire loaf hanging around the house along with a warm bowl of marinara sauce.

Another "plus" option is baking the garlic bread until it's golden/crispy on top, and then sprinkle some mozzarella on it and put it rihght under the broiler to melt and blister.

Now I'm craving garlic bread...


----------



## zoe08 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## Aria (Dec 13, 2006)

All of the above are fine.  I take the loaf of French bread
          1.  Slice.  Each slice, butter and sprinkle with garlic powder
          2.  Place all the slices in foil (aim to place the slices back together
              forming the original loaf
          3.  Place in hot oven 10 to 15 minutes.
 Now it is ready to serve and the cutting is done making it possible to serve
 hot and not struggle slicing hot bread.


----------



## Constance (Dec 13, 2006)

I like it that way, too, Aria. 

Sometimes I make really fancy garlic breads, to go with salads and such, but the lasagna is already spicy, and one really just needs something to mop up the sauce. I have been known to buy a loaf of pull-apart bread at the bakery, and simply butter the top, wrap in foil, and heat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 13, 2006)

Make mine crusty/crunchy....butter. garlic and dill....


----------



## Jenyfari (Dec 22, 2006)

*Garlic Butter*

4 cloves of garlic (peeled)
60g (approx 2 ounces) creamed butter
salt & pepper to taste

Blanch the garlic in boiling water for about 5 minutes and drain the water. Crush the garlic and beat into the creamed butter to make a nice smooth paste. Add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 23, 2006)

Crush cloves of garlic and spread it over slices of French or Italian bread (or split the bread in half, lenghwise).  Then drizzle olive oil over the top.  Sprinkle with a little salt and toast the bread under the broiler for about 5 minutes or until golden brown.  YUM! 

Fraidy


----------



## Jenyfari (Jan 1, 2007)

Garlic Butter

4 cloves of garlic (peeled)
60g (approx 2 ounces) creamed butter
salt & pepper to taste

Blanch the garlic in boiling water for about 5 minutes and drain the water. Crush the garlic and beat into the creamed butter to make a nice smooth paste. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Can be used for garlic bread or on fish and meats.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry so late entering the thread.  See what happens when December actually is the busiest month at work?

When I make garlic bread I begin with a good semolina bread.  If I don't have the semolina bread I get a very crusty italian bread.  Assuming the bread is 18 inches long, I'll chop three cloves of garlic.  Into a microwave safe bowl, I'll put 1/4 c. butter and 1/4 c. olive oil along with the garlic cloves.  Microwave it long enough to melt the butter and soften the garlic a bit.  Usually 2 minutes on 6 or 7 power.  

Split the bread and spoon the garlic mixture over both sides of the bread.  Then, add tomato slices (best if they are actually in season, otherwise you get cardboard tasting tomatoes) to the bottom half, grated locatelli cheese, fresh cracked black pepper and basil leaves.  Replace with the top, wrap tightly in foil and bake at 350 for half an hour.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 2, 2007)

I've never made this recipe, but I've heard that it's great. Recipe


----------

